# LGeneral sur Mac: comment ?



## Filou53 (5 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour.

Passé sur Mac depuis mai, un de mes grands regrets est de ne plus pouvoir utiliser la série de jeux Panzer General de chez SSI.

Il existe bien une version Mac de PG1 mais elle n'est pas facile à trouver et apparemment elle ne tournerait plus sur les nouvelles machines (même avec Classic).

En fouinant sur le net, j'ai trouvé une version Linux de Panzer General appelée LGeneral (sur http://lgames.sourceforge.net/index.php?project=LGeneral  ).
Cela a l'air super MAIS comment l'utiliser sur mon Mac ?

Suis-je obliger d'installer une version de Linux (si oui, laquelle conseillez-vous pour un néophyte en la matière - je ne veux pas perdre un temps fou à tout configurer)

Ou puis-je utiliser X11 et si oui comment ? (il est déjà installé sur ma machine)

Merci d'avance pour les conseils. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Filou


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Octobre 2003)

pour Linux, la plus simple est yellow Dog : regarde tous les posts à ce sujet sur ce forum.

Pour X11, c'est pas impossible, mais il y a quand même un travail de portage à faire : que quelqu'un doit faire et qui peut être compliqué.


----------



## Bobbus (6 Octobre 2003)

J'ai fait quelques essais, c'était plus touffu que ce que je pensais, mais j'arrive à un résultat  (voir ici). Je regarde comment améliorer ça dans la semaine, parce que j'ai juste fait un peu de compilation en trifouillant les Flags et en ajoutant les headers manquants, mais j'ai pas vraiment essayé de comprendre comment on pouvait jouer.

Et puis même si j'ai le courage, je ferais un ch'ti paquet pour fink si ça marche...

En attendant, pour ceux qui veulent essayer, il y a deux problèmes qui peuvent se poser à la compilation :
- /usr/include/sys/dirent.h:73: undefined type, found `u_int32_t'
dans ce cas, il faut ajouter un #include &lt;sys/types.h&gt; au début du fichier qui pose problème
- engine.c:19: header file 'dlfcn.h' not found
ici, il faut reprendre la compilation en ajoutant le flag -I/sw/include

Et puis à l'édition de lien, enlever le flag -Wl,-export-dynamic qui n'est pas reconnu par le ld de MacOS X.
(Tout ça fait en 1/2 heure, mais avec fink installé, d'ailleurs, il faut commencer par installer SDL (et SDL audio si on veut le son))

Pour les autres, il faudra attendre un peu...

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (6 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir.
Super... grand merci à tous deux.
J'attends la suite avec impatience ;-)

Il y a une base d'utilisateurs Mac bien plus restreinte que celle des PC
mais quelle solidarité  et quel esprit d'entraide !
J'espère bien un jour pouvoir renvoyer l'ascenceur ! 

Pour la Yellow Dog, si on la télécharge de leur site, c'est 'gratuit' à l'utilisation ?

Filou


----------



## Bobbus (11 Octobre 2003)

Comme promis, j'ai fait un paquet fink pour installer automatiquement lgeneral, ça marche pas parfaitement, mais c'est mieux que rien...

Alors ce qu'il faut faire, dans l'ordre :
- récupérer les deux fichiers qui sont dans
http://olv.bonnet.free.fr/fink/ et les mettre dans
/sw/fink/dists/local/main/finkinfo/

- si on est sous GCC 3.1(et pas 3.3), changer la ligne correspondante du fichier lgeneral-1.1.1-1.info
- faire un sudo fink index puis fink install lgeneral
Normalement tout marche bien, il installe sdl et sdl-mixer (pour le son) ainsi que toute leurs dépendances.
- En option, on peut installer les scénarios disponibles gratuitement sur le site de lgeneral ( ici , lien vers lgeneral-data
Pour ça, il suffit de télécharger l'archive sur le disque, de la décompresser et de faire dans le terminal
./configure --prefix=/sw
sudo make install

Et ça marche (j'ai testé, mais il vaut mieux avoir une souris deux boutons, sinon ça devient vite pénible à coup de touche pomme...)

C'est pas très propre, mais ça se mérite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## Filou53 (12 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Bobbus.
Grand merci pour ton portage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me jette sur le dwl...
YAPLUKA essayer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même si je présume que c'est ici que mes ennuis vont commencer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
A bientôt sûrement.

Filou53


----------



## Filou53 (12 Octobre 2003)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> même si je présume que c'est ici que mes ennuis vont commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voilà, j'suis déjà de retour avec un joli msg d'anomalie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The following package will be installed or updated:
 lgeneral
The following 2 additional packages will be installed:
 sdl sdl-shlibs
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
curl -f -L -s -S -O http://distfiles.opendarwin.org/lgeneral-1.1.1.tar.gz
curl: (22) The requested file was not found
### execution of curl failed, exit code 22
Downloading the file "lgeneral-1.1.1.tar.gz" failed.

(1)      Give up
(2)      Retry the same mirror
(3)      Retry using original source URL

How do you want to proceed? [3] 





Effectivement, quand je vais à l'adresse indiquée (http...), je ne vois rien qui ressemble à lgeneral...
Où ai-je merdé ?
(sans doute un peu de stress dû à ma joie de retouver PG et surtout une méconnaissance encore bien 'crasse' de mon nouvel OS mais je suis tellement impatient de rejouer à PG que je n'ai pas pu résister) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou


----------



## Bobbus (12 Octobre 2003)

Il suffit de faire OK (ou de sélectionner le n°3) tout ça parce que fink, par défaut va voir sur le site principal opendarwin, j'ai regardé rapidement comment faire pour court-circuiter tout ça, mais j'ai pas trouvé.

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (12 Octobre 2003)

re-bonsoir.
Je venais d'essayer l'option 3 en désespoir de cause.
Il a lancé toute une série de travaux: les écrans ont défilé à ma grande joie...
mais je n'ai finalement obtenu que ceci

checking for main in -ldl... no
configure: error: dl library is needed
### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
Failed: compiling lgeneral-1.1.1-1 failed
[iMac:~] dpp% 

qui n'est sûrement pas un msg de succès ;-)
la dl library, c'est quoi et je trouve où ?


Filou


----------



## Bobbus (12 Octobre 2003)

Oups, une dépendance que je n'avais pas remarqué.
Fais fink install dlcompat avant de réessayer, ça devrait permettre de résoudre le problème.

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (12 Octobre 2003)

Désolé d'abuser...

j'ai bien tapé fink install dlcompat
puis j'ai relancé lgeneral
mais à nouveau pblm.

Je me suis dit que dlcompat n'était pas bien passé; j'ai donc relancé et obtenu ceci:

   configure: error: dl library is needed 
   ### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
   Failed: compiling lgeneral-1.1.1-1 failed
   [iMac:~] dpp% fink install dlcompat
   sudo /sw/bin/fink  install dlcompat
   Information about 1278 packages read in 1 seconds.
   No packages to install.

ce qui veut dire je suppose que l'installation de dlcompat était ok
Mais si je relance celle de Lgeneral, je réobtiens à nouveau:

   checking for main in -lm... yes
   checking for main in -ldl... no
   configure: error: dl library is needed
   ### execution of ./configure failed, exit code 1
   Failed: compiling lgeneral-1.1.1-1 failed

Bof...

Filou


----------



## Bobbus (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est bizarre...

Essaye d'installer la dernière version de dlcompat ainsi que les headers et les fichiers de dev en faisant
fink selfupdate-cvs (jusqu'à ce que ça marche, en ce moment les serveurs de sourceforge sont un peu à la rue...)

fink install dlcompat dlcompat-shlibs dlcompat-dev

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir Bobbus.
Effectivement le selfupdate patauge un peu...
Patience obligée !
Filou


----------



## Filou53 (13 Octobre 2003)

Always the same... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, j'ai fini par tout récupérer avec ceci comme résultat:

   Information about 1278 packages read in 3 seconds.
   No packages to install.
   The core packages have been updated. You should now update the other packages
   using commands like 'fink update-all'.

Là-dessus, j'ai tapé  fink install dlcompat dlcompat-shlibs dlcompat-dev

Et puis fink install lgeneral

Cette fois, tout semble aller jusqu'au bout.
Il me sort finalement:
   S?lection du paquet lgeneral pr?c?demment d?s?lectionn?.
   (Lecture de la base de donn?es... 4021 fichiers et r?pertoires d?j? install?s.)
   D?paquetage de lgeneral (? partir de .../lgeneral_1.1.1-1_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
   Param?trage de lgeneral (1.1.1-1) ...
   [iMac:~] dpp% 

Je présume que tout s'est donc bien terminé.
Et là, je fais quoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question peut-être stupide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  désolé mais j'ai pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou


----------



## Bobbus (13 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà, avec un peu de patience, ça finit par marcher.

Il faut que tu récupères le deuxième paquet (lgeneral-data_1.1.3.tar.gz) sur le site lgames.sourceforge.net, tu le décompresses puis dans un Terminal tu vas dans le répertoire lgeneral-data, tu fais ./configure --prefix=/sw
sudo make install

ça devrait marcher, ensuite quand dans le terminal tu taperas lgeneral, il lancera le jeu, clic-droit pour avoir le menu, etc...


----------



## Filou53 (14 Octobre 2003)

RHAAAAaaaaa Lovely !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout Grand moment de bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bobbus, merci - merci Bobbus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela tourne.
Comme tu dis avec une souris mono-clic, c'est hard, mais cela fct.

Qst gênée:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le son, l'est pas là: il m'affiche:

Looking up data in: /sw/share/games/lgeneral
Compiled without sound and music
Couldn't find/open config directory '/Users/dpp/.lgames'
Attempting to create it... ok
/Users/dpp/.lgames/lgeneral.conf: file not found

T'as une idée de comment améliorer ?

Est-il par ailleurs possible d'agrandir la taille de la fenêtre: j'ai un 17" sous-utilisé ?

Dans tous les cas, je marquerai ce 13 octobre d'une pierre blanche !
PG me revoici...

Filou


----------



## Bobbus (14 Octobre 2003)

Alors effectivement, pour le son, il est compilé par défaut sans.

Pour l'avoir, il faut installer le paquet sdl-mixer (et tout ce que fink va installer avec...) puis recompiler lgeneral (pour ça il faut le desinstaller avec un fink remove lgeneral et detruire le paquet .deb qui est cree avec un sudo rm /sw/fink/dists/local/main/binary.../lgeneral.deb (de mémoire, je ne suis pas devant mon OS X préféré))
Et ensuite c'est reparti pour la compilation fink install lgeneral.

J'aurai pu l'ajouter aux dépendances (voir le fichier lgeneral.info, il suffit d'ajouter à la ligne Depends sdl-mixer), mais devant le nombre de choses que fink installe avec sdl-mixer, j'ai laissé tomber. Ceci dit ça marche avec le son (en tout cas j'avais quelques clics de souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon si tu as le jeu original, il y a un logiciel sur lgames.sourceforge.net qui te permet d'importer tous les scénarios il me semble (mais bon, encore une fois, c'est à porter...)

Bob


----------



## Bobbus (14 Octobre 2003)

Et puis sinon pour la taille de la fenêtre, j'ai pas trop d'idées, il faut voir dans la page de manuel s'il est possible de le lancer dans d'autres résolutions (tu peux aussi aller voir dans le lgeneral.conf ou tu trouveras les différentes options.)

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (14 Octobre 2003)

OK.
YAPLUKA essayer... sans tout casser
(j'espère que je pourrai tout recommencer).

Filou


----------



## Yeti (15 Octobre 2003)

Excellent Bobbus !!!
Tu veux pas nous faire une doc sur comment porter les applis vers OS X ?? 

En tout cas si tu as des liens qui expliqueraient ce que tu as fait, ca m'interesse !


----------



## Bobbus (16 Octobre 2003)

Yeti a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Bobbus !!!
> Tu veux pas nous faire une doc sur comment porter les applis vers OS X ??
> 
> En tout cas si tu as des liens qui expliqueraient ce que tu as fait, ca m'interesse !



SI vous voulez tout savoir, j'ai quelques sources bien informées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







à commencer par le site de fink qui propose quelques documents en ligne qui pointent du doigt les problèmes qui arrivent le plus souvent. Y a aussi le site de metapkg.org qui devrait (?) bientôt être une référence en la matière puisque il coordonne les efforts de fink, d'opendarwin et de portage-osX en matière de portage d'applications vers OS X.

Sinon, ben, aller voir les patch de fink déjà faits, faire des essais, etc.
Le plus simple c'est de prendre le logiciel, ./configure et make, tu regardes ou ça plante et pourquoi, tu corriges (en ajoutant les bons flags à la compilation ou les headers qui vont bien), tu reprends etc...

Pas de mystère, c'est beaucoup de transpiration pour pas beaucoup de travail intelligent, mais au final, quel plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pis si t'envoies ton patch au développeur, il se fera même souvent un plaisir de l'ajouter aux sources officielles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## Filou53 (16 Octobre 2003)

Salut.
Me voici de retour.
La compil de sdl-mixer a été longue (+/- 1/4h) mais cela fonctionne !
Super...
Encore merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce W-E, j'attaque la suite...

Filou


----------



## Yeti (16 Octobre 2003)

chez moi sdl mixer a refusé de compilé avec des erreurs. Peut etre parce que je suis avec le dernier gcc 3.3.
J'ai installé les libs directement par dselect, et lgeneral marche impec.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai le son, j'ai juste des petits clicks souris.


----------



## Filou53 (16 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour.

Comme je l'ai dit avant, chez moi sdl-mixer est passé sans pblm (alors que j'avais eu qq aventures au début de mon installation de LGeneral).
J'ai suivi 'à la lettre' les conseils avisés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de Bobus et cela a fonctionné.
J'ai bien eu qq warnings mais apparemment sans csq néfaste.
Et je crois que je suis aussi en gcc 3.3 (qst super naïve: je vois cela où ?).

Comme sons, j'ai les clics de souris mais aussi les boum-boum pan-pan liés aux opérations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ya juste la musique que je n'ai pas encore - alors qu'elle est prévue dans les options. Mais il faut sans doute récupérer les fch ad-hoc ailleurs.

Filou


----------



## Bobbus (16 Octobre 2003)

Pour la version de GCC, il suffit de faire gcc--version dans le Terminal.

Sachant qu'il n'y a que deux solutions pour avoir la 3.3 (qui casse certaines choses à la compilation par rapport aux 3.x précédentes) :
- soit avoir installé la màj d'août (il me semble) des Dev Tools d'Apple
- soit avoir Panther...

Sinon ça intéresse qqun le convertisseur de missions Panzer General -&gt; LGeneral ou je laisse tomber (de toutes façons, j'aurai pas beaucoup de temps à y consacrer avant 10 jours) ?

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (18 Octobre 2003)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça intéresse qqun le convertisseur de missions Panzer General -&gt; LGeneral ou je laisse tomber  ?



Salut.
Tu veux rire ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien sûr que cela intéresse qq !!! Déjà moi pour commencer, mais je ne serai sûrement pas seul (n'est-ce pas Yeti).
Pour le délai, on va être sympa: on te laisse qq jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais faut pas abuser !

Sans rire, c'est un réel plaisir que de t'avoir au bout du câble.

Filou


----------



## Filou53 (18 Octobre 2003)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Pour la version de GCC, il suffit de faire gcc--version dans le Terminal.



Salut.

Contrairement à ce que je pensais, je suis en 3.1 (j'ai tapé la commande dans le terminal)

Ce qu'il y a de bizarre, c'est que je n'ai pas fait le changement que tu indiquais précédemment:
- si on est sous GCC 3.1(et pas 3.3), changer la ligne correspondante du fichier lgeneral-1.1.1-1.info

Et pourtant, cela fonctionne...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Filou


----------



## Bobbus (20 Octobre 2003)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Contrairement à ce que je pensais, je suis en 3.1 (j'ai tapé la commande dans le terminal)
> 
> ...



C'est pas grave, ça doit dépendre des versions de Fink, les plus récentes doivent faire attention à ce détail, les autres moins. Et puis j'ai toujours pas bien compris ce qui était mis à jour au cours d'un update et comment marcher les différentes versions en parallèle.

Mais bon si ça marche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le converter, je vais voir ça...

Bob


----------



## Yeti (20 Octobre 2003)

Je suis en gcc 3.3 mais j'ai volontairement installé cette version avec l'update d'aout 2003.

Pour le convertisseur, pourquoi pas, mais honnetement je ne sais pas à quoi ce sert, je ne connaissais pas Panzer General avant ce thread (honte à moi ! )


----------



## Bobbus (20 Octobre 2003)

Bon, aucun problème pour compiler le convertisseur (mais j'ai pas pu le tester en conditions réelles, j'ai pas Panzer G.), je vous ponds un fichier fink .info dans l'après-midi quand je sors de cours...

Bob


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2003)

Salut.

Mais où va-t-il s'arrêter?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mon seul regret, c'est de n'avoir pas plus de temps pour avancer dans les tests !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec un peu de chance, le W-E du 1/11 et surtout la semaine du 11 devraient me permettre de progresser un peu dans la compréhension de tout cela (du moins dans les grandes lignes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Filou


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2003)

Yeti a dit:
			
		

> ...  mais honnetement je ne sais pas à quoi ce sert, je ne connaissais pas Panzer General avant ce thread (honte à moi ! )


Tu as raison: la honte soit sur toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qq adresses basiques en la matière:
- http://www.wargamer.com/5star/    pour les généralités sur la série Panzer General,
- http://www.wargamer.com/5star/panzer.asp   pour Panzer General en particulier,
- http://www.wargamer.com/gamesdepot/search_game.asp pour des scénarios PG
(bizarrement, je n'y retouve plus le paquet de scénarios autrefois présents, j'essayerai de gratter plus loin).

Filou


----------



## Bobbus (21 Octobre 2003)

Hop là pour le convertisseur de scénarios.

Comme d'habitude, c'est dans /sw/fink/dists/local/main/finkinfo/
fink index
fink install lgc-pg...

Et pour plus de détails sur comment l'utiliser :
more /sw/share/doc/lgc-pg/README

Au suivant


----------



## Filou53 (21 Octobre 2003)

Impec...
Je récupère cela chez moi tout à l'heure et je teste demain soir si tout va bien...
Il faudra que je me décide à 'étudier' gcc pour la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais pouvoir faire qq adaptations !
Encore merci pour tout

Filou


----------

